# Know Your Temps : mrfatso



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2010)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Edgedancer
benbop1992
Guild McCommunist
dudeonline
Arctic
ifish
Urza
mezut360
A Gay Little Cat Boy
Rockstar





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




basher11
SoulSnatcher
Hop2089
Orc
Sonicslasher
Vidboy10
tinymonkeyt
Gordinio
Antoligy
BoxShot
dinofan01
Maz7006
Ireland 1
Spikey
lolzed
Prowler485
Toni Plutonij
Domination
Gore
pitman
LeLouchVII
JackDeeEss
luke_c
ProtoKun7
emigre
DieForIt
Overlord Nadrian
Slyakin
TDWP FTW
jurassicplayer
Infinite Zero
azure0wind
iPikachu
Cyan
Vulpes Abnocto
beegee7730
shaffaaf27
bnwchbammer
Law
Scott-105
danny600kill
distorted.frequency
geoflcl
Nottulys
Demonbart
damysteryman
naglaro00
Langin
Crazzy1
pichon64
xMekux
Sora1234
TrolleyDave
Minox_IX



In the spotlight this session is : *mrfatso
*


----------



## iFish (Jun 13, 2010)

Do you love me?
Am i fun to talk to?
Do you like me trying to force thing apon you?
Do you want elix to leave?
Did you read my review?
May i ask more questions later?
Will YOU quit out on us?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thoughts on me?
Do who know who I am?
Is the cake a lie?
Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision?
Can I haz moar?
Is the answer to the question below yes?
Is the answer to the above question no?
Why so serious?
Derp?
Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
What happens when an unstoppable force hits an immovable object?

Is the answer to this question:
A)None of the below
B)All of the above?

Who's Overlord Nadrian?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2010)

Do you know me?
How are you?
How many cat boys do you know?
Supercard 2 or Acekard 2i?
R4 or DSTT?
Bacon or Eggs?
Yes or No?
Should the cat boy have his own emoticon?
If so do you anyone who could make him one?
If you knew me, would you buy me a beer?
Which super power would you have?
Rain or Snow?





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 13, 2010)

Do you like Facebook?
Best thing that ever happened to you?
Worst thing that ever happened to you?
Why so fat?
Thoughts on the newly released DSTWO?
Favourite game of all time?
Best laugh you've had recently?
What do you study at school?
Which job are you aiming for?
How did you find out about the scene?
What's up?
Thoughts on me?
Thoughts on yourself?
Thoughts on mthr?
Thoughts on my questions?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Do you love me? *That's a tough question, just let me flip a coin and see if it's heads or tails, heads, sure i do... tails? maybe i do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Jun 13, 2010)

Waffle or Pancakes?
Cake or muffins?
Tea or coffee?
ifish or iFish?
What do you think of me?
Does elix hate me?
You going to see toy story 3?
\Own any pets?
Will you ever get a PS3?
Will you go read my review NAO?
You like guild?
Thought on p1ngpong?
Do i love B-blue?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2010)

what is ABC?
what was the last cheat code you make?
ifish / ifish`?
when will you be back?
what is 5C?
ever meet ifikachu?
when are you coming to KL?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 13, 2010)

Why must you leave us? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 (Yes I know)
Who is I?
Favorite character?
Favorite game?
Favorite song?
Favorite emoticon?
Favorite emoticon here?
Who's that guy in your avatar?
Will you give me $5?
lolzed or ifish or ifish`?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Waffle or Pancakes? *Pancake, waffles are only good with ice cream, but pancake? I can use them with ice cream, with filling, i can use them for many many uses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lolzed (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey
45.True or false:Beiber is German for basketball
X.You rock?
9.I rock.
10.How are you?
4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6.Pizza?
29.Malaysian(food)?
8.What you going to do after this?
Y.Can this thread beat ifish's?
72.Let's be friends. We already are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-insertnumberhere-.Why isn't everyone spamming you?


----------



## iFish (Jun 13, 2010)

Why i ifish' not on the forum!?!?
Why do you hate Guild McCommunist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why do you mix tea and coffee?
You like boobs?
You like Vulpes?
Which Mag staff you talk about most?
Moar questions later?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2010)

why do ifish got to spam (refering to IRC)
i thought ifish` is the real? am i wrong?
2012? hopefully, we still alive
i thought 5C, creditcard cash condo chick career? am i wrong?
what is 5k? the one start with kiasu? 
sure you enver meet people? i remember you met someone?
by the way did you youtube for tiramgirl?
if no go youtube it and tell me what do you think of tiramgirl


----------



## iFish (Jun 13, 2010)

Why does elix not belive i am the real ifish?
Why dont you ban the bot?
Why does he make typos like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you like the bot?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Why does elix not belive i am the real ifish?
> Why dont you ban the bot?
> Why does he make typos like me
> 
> ...



mrfatso? what do you think of what ifish just said
until today we have no idea which is the real ifish
am i right?


----------



## lolzed (Jun 13, 2010)

We finally gonna spam?
Why is Box Box without Shot in irc?

:lolzed: ?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> We finally gonna spam?
> Why is Box Box without Shot in irc?
> 
> :lolzed: ?



we are asking mrfatso questions
we are friends thats why the question can be funny
am i right mrfatso?
we are all friends right?
it is also because we are friends we asked lots of question....
am i right mrfatso?

EDIT: at least i knwo mrfatso won't quit like ifish!! am i right mrfatso...

by the way... do you think ifish is a quitter?


----------



## iFish (Jun 13, 2010)

Are me and elix friends?
Will this thread get as big as mine after you guys spammed it?
Does this count to elixs count down?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Are me and elix friends?
> Will this thread get as big as mine after you guys spammed it?
> Does this count to elixs count down?



we didn't spam your session!
we do have lots of questions to ask... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



unfortunately... someone is a quitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what a shame...

mrfatso, do you agree with me? 
do you think we are asking you questions or spamming?

by the way.. how is mrfatso dot com? you making lots of $$$ from your company?


----------



## iFish (Jun 13, 2010)

Will you get married to iPikachu?
You ever do drugs?
Does your parnets do drugs?
Why don't you smack your brother when you are trying to sleep?
Do you have anything against apple?
What if microsoft and apple came together.. would you still hate them?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Hey
> 45.True or false:Beiber is German for basketball *False i guess, if it is true,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 13, 2010)

ifish or GBATemp?
Google or MAC?
Know me?
Your age?
Toni or Narin?
Parents or Costello?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks mrfatso for clarifying which is ifish...
now i can conclude ifish = ifish`

are you scared of your government?
are you happy that your govrnment planned everything for you?
guess how old is tiramgirl? newspaper say 17 yo nia!!! you believe a girl at the age of 17 is big sista?
do you think she got other people back her up?

did you know tiramgirl's picture was also posted on our papers? what a shame for her....
what do you think that she commited a crime infront of police station? it was just 500m away

what do you think of worldcup?

what is eye of singapore? can see the whole singapore nia?
been to universal studio? is it HOT?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> We finally gonna spam? *Yes, you should be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2010)

-wait a minute!!! i thought ipikachu flew to germany to meet signz?
-didn't she go to germany?
-so what do you think of gbatemp?
-isn't it a shame that the translation project here is = to fail!
-why do people always have to address they are fucking busy so they dropped their project?
-do you think that is a good excuse?
-will you come back occassionaly?
-if yes, when and duration?
-what do you think of the temp today and 2 years ago


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 13, 2010)

Do you like pie?

Do you think the world will end in 2012?

If so, will it be by a giant army of mutant penguins?

Do you like Pokemon?

Dogs or kittie cats?

Me or you? 

My mom or my sister?

Last but not least, the famous question: Do you know me?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> ifish or GBATemp? *Gbatemp, it's where u find ifish after all.*
> Google or MAC? *Google, never tried Mac and i don't think i will*
> Know me? *Sure, i do, you are that guy who made a thread asking about how intros can be placed into roms*
> Your age? *19 years old, will be 20 years old in 7th july
> ...


----------



## iFish (Jun 13, 2010)

Why did the bot ask to have himself banned?
Do you believe i am ifish now!?!?
Have you ever had a girl friend?
Ever kissed a girl?
You like porn?
if yes, what kind?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 13, 2010)

Why are we asking serious questions!?
Why so serious?
What languages you speak?
Why am I a Box?
Why is ifish a fish?
Why is this happening to us?
Why can't I believe its not butter!?
Favorite cartoon?
Favorite manga?
Favorite anime?
ifish or liefish or diefish or truefish or ifish` or deadfish?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> -wait a minute!!! i thought ipikachu flew to germany to meet signz? *Ya, that was what i saw on her facebook a few weeks back,probably came back to singapore and visit her boyfriend, domination*
> -didn't she go to germany? *Last i check her facebook, she did*
> -so what do you think of gbatemp? *It isn't the same place that i signed up a few years back, whether or not that's a bad thing, it's hard to say*
> -isn't it a shame that the translation project here is = to fail! *Ya, it is a shame, if they have just say fk it and perserved, who knows how many nice games we can enjoyed*
> ...


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Why did the bot ask to have himself banned? *To throw us off the scent that you are a bot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2010)

why domination no longer post on sg thread?
he gave up on us?
what is the fate of sg thread?
will you introduce ipikachu to tiramgirl?
since when did they hook up?
what do you think of my cheat database?
you like tomyam?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 13, 2010)

What is the fate of the world?
Favorite game for ps1
^ for ps2
^ for gba 
^ for nds
^ for nes
^ for snes
(you can choose what you said before)
I like GTO!
When will there be more scans of GTO Shonan 14 Days?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> why domination no longer post on sg thread? *No idea, busy with O level preparation? Not everyone is like my brother, play game all day and still can get good results*
> he gave up on us? * hard to say, but i rather assume that he's preparing for O level*
> what is the fate of sg thread? *You not posting and me waiting for domination to answer syko's reply make it hard to get the thread back
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2010)

satay? pak kuh teh? nasi lemak? pick one and why?
do you have any idea why ifish always ask people to mute himself?
whats your favourite clothing brand?
which is the best mall in SG?
define SG GIRLS?


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jun 13, 2010)

Tentacles in hentai?
Futa in hentai?
Incest in hentai?
Hentai in general?
PC or Mac?
Halo (series not including 1) = overrated?
Favorite genre of games?
Opinion on MMORPGs.
Drugs?
Retro games or New School?
I'm kinda a boring person, wouldn't you agree?
What kinda music do you listen to?
How's life?
Torrents, D2D, or Retail?

I may ask more later.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 13, 2010)

Did you play Shadow Hearts?
How about the second one?
Should I play Shadow Hearts?
Should I play the second game as well?
If yes that you played Shadow Hearts how did you like the cannon ending? (bad)
How about the ending to the second?
Why am I only talking about games?
Can I destroy the world with a gundam?
..... Fried fish vs fried chicken?





 How about some fried ifish?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> satay? pak kuh teh? nasi lemak? pick one and why?  *Satay i guess, it reminds me of my childhood, back when every saturday, there will be this malay guy at the void deck, and he will be selling satay sticks for 50 cents each and we end up always buy 20 sticks and then the police came and he stop coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 13, 2010)

Food uniquely Singaporean?
Are you happy that Singapore is a clean place?
Favorite book in particular?
Favorite internet slang?(Especially on forums)
Closest gbatemper?
Why are you not active on Facebook? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Myspace>Facebook?
Have you experienced computer overheating?


----------



## iFish (Jun 13, 2010)

WHY DO YOU HATE FISH!?!?
Why is your name fatso? you are skinny :/
Lady gaga or Ke$ha?
True or false. The IRC protocol came before the actually computer?
know the protocol FYN FYTN?
You think the internet is serious business?
Do you know any coding languages?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 13, 2010)

Will you get payed from being in the army?
BoxShot >>>>>>>>>>>>>> ifish?
Hatsune Miku thoughts?
(Yes I can't really think of any more quality questions)
Favorite character?
Other language music > English music (even if you can't understand?)
:/
:|
:\





I have no more questions/can't think of more.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Food uniquely Singaporean? *Hmm, it's hard to say though, if i say chicken rice, malaysia will say that's theirs as well, i could say black pepper crab, but malaysia might claim that as well, not sure if the whole thing is over by now.. though.*
> Are you happy that Singapore is a clean place?*Yup, and conviently though, every few steps, there's a bin, so i don't need an extra pocket for my rubbush*
> Favorite book in particular?*The Dead Zone By stephen King*
> Favorite internet slang?(Especially on forums) *I guess lol, it's the easiest to type and shortest too.*
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2010)

i love your statement on SG girls... will that translated to ifikachu?
is it weird that ifish keep ask questions about him? 
could it be ifish loves you?
when will you purchase ps3?
hot weather or cold weather?
sunny or raining?
ever been to the casino or underage?
what are you expecting from 3DS?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i love your statement on SG girls... will that translated to ifikachu? *Don't know her well enough, but probably half of what i said will apply to her, which one, i left that to your imagination
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 13, 2010)

You're right I got a bunch of random questions I can ask!
Bread or toast?
Beef or chicken?
Pork or beef or chicken?
What's your favorite time of the year?
Favorite weather?
Where do you want to go to?
Where would you want to live if you could move?
Why is ifish a bot?
Onizuka vs a gun?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> You're right I got a bunch of random questions I can ask! *of cos i am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2010)

ever heard of this game name benkei gaiden?
char siew or siew yuk?
too bad you are not around on july..
do they give you a holiday on your birthday (NS)?
so what do you plan to do after 2012?
will the new black/white pkmn cool?
whats in your mind if i say gbatemp is dying and not as hap as it used to be?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ever heard of this game name benkei gaiden?*Well, now i do, looks like a nice rpg with ninjas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 13, 2010)

lei ho ma?
Uhmm... Why Mr*Fatso*?
tinyt or justin beiber?
Job?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 13, 2010)

Final question: what the hell is a hook doing on your ceiling?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Who the hell is Protoman?
Did You Know: That that is not the origin of my name?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2010)

Why is Protokun7 mad?
Why is mrfatso not mad?
Have you noticed that you post a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in almost everyone of your posts?
Do you still play your DS/GBA? I ask because I don't anymore, yet I still visit the site.
Pizza or burgers?
Are you a fatso IRL?
What manga is your avatar from?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> lei ho ma? *wai jin ho, lei leh? Hope i didn't messed up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 13, 2010)

Last questions from me before I sleep?
Opinions on:




























Favorite holiday?
Favorite temper?
Aren't I even making you pick from over 200,000 members?
Last book you read?
Last game you finished?
Will I miss you when you leave?
In 2 years will you be the same?
How will you live?
Will you have internet?
How can you be away from us? ;_;


----------



## lolzed (Jun 13, 2010)

I hate t osee you going :'(

Are you gonna kill?
Are you gonna help?
Are you gonna clean up trash or what?
Are you still gonna make cheats?
Are you gonna beat ifish's thread nao?


----------



## Minox (Jun 13, 2010)

Why does this topic have this mystic aura that makes me want to give you questions to answer?
Eaten by a shark, mashed to a pancake-like substance by butterflies or snuggled to death by kittens?
Weirdest thing you've ever done in public?
Ducks or Traitor Ducks?
Mentlegen?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Why does flameiguana assume I'm mad?

Do you think he doesn't realise that I don't mind that you thought my name originated in a different manner, and that it was just a misunderstanding?


----------



## qlum (Jun 13, 2010)

PC or console?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Last questions from me before I sleep? *Okay, good night and see ya tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2010)

i am back
had you try the Z1 max exp cheat code for saber?
if yes.. does it give you max stars or short of 2?

i had satay.. it was cool!
do you like those XXL fried boneless chicken?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2010)

Popcorn or No popcorn at the movies?
Movies on the theater or at home?
Cats or dogs?
Cat boys or Dog boys?






 ?
Pokemon or Digimon?
Soulsilver or Heartgold?
GBA or DS?
DS or PSP?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i am back *Welcome back, how was dinner?*
> had you try the Z1 max exp cheat code for saber? *Nope, always been training my weapons in MMZ legit, after all, just look at the number of level, it's less than 20 :\ and if i can't train my characters to more tha 20 before slacking, i am not fit to play rpgs :\*
> if yes.. does it give you max stars or short of 2? *nope, so i don't know about that, but looking at the level of saber and the other weapon, i guess it's not that big of a surprise, after all FF doesn't seem to be a lot, seems like it's just nice for 3 star or maybe 4 star. *
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2010)

my dinner was okay..
i had rojak + guava

favourite fruit?
rojak?
if you like... chinese or malay or indian style?
what is the food that you think can represent singapore


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 13, 2010)

Where is Fry?
Are you a fatso?
Do you love elixer?
Food or water?
Beer or Beer?
England to win?

Finally

Overlord Nadrian is a chav, Discuss ........


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> my dinner was okay..
> i had rojak + guava
> 
> favourite fruit? *Honeydew, but that's on rare occasion though*
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 13, 2010)

-chicken rice!?!?!? ever try melaka chicken rice ball?
-honeydew? how about melon? especiall the japanese melon!

i prefer the chiense version + cuttlefish !!
-ever tried that?

you used to go offline at 11
however, i realised you are going off later and later
-why is that so ?

-do you think Prof. 9 = god?
-so who do you support for this world cup?
-any kind words for connor?


----------



## emigre (Jun 13, 2010)

You're locked in a room with Roman Polanski and he has drink and drugs. What are you going to do?

Who should be the new Labour Leader?

What's your favourite disney death?

Cocaine+High class hookers= Good times?

What the hell is that beeping noise I can hear?

Where have all the good songs gone?

What's your favourite album?

Was Jesus a raptor?

What's the worst game you've ever played?

Is there ever too much pron?

Are you lonesome tonight?


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

Is this thread used by people just to bump their post counts?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> -chicken rice!?!?!? ever try melaka chicken rice ball? *Never tried those people, since those always seem to cost so much compared to regular chicken rice, arghh, 5~6 dollar for 1 set, even if the chicken if the highest quality, i will never pay for such an expensive meal. What about u, elixir, what will u choose as a dish to represent Malaysia?*
> -honeydew? how about melon? especiall the japanese melon! *Melon is great as well, especially after that, i have a melon hat to wear
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 13, 2010)

Pan fried rice?

Non-fried rice?

Rice in general?

Anime?

Vocaloid? If so, which one?

PSP or DS?

Xbox or PS3?

Why "mrfatso"?

Now, the million dollar question: Costello, or shaunj66?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 13, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> Pan fried rice? *With cheese on them? Yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anyway, i am off for the time being, it's time for me to get some sleep, keep those questions up, and i return to them tomorrow and thanks to everyone, u guys are the best


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 13, 2010)

HAI IM BACK FROM THE LAND OF KARTOFFEL

ich liebe es?

speaker's corner?

where is it?

where's elixir?

15 days left so fast?


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

What's the best way to revise for tests?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 14, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> HAI IM BACK FROM THE LAND OF KARTOFFEL *Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Makar (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you play any music games? If so, which ones and are you any good?

Do you play any sort of musical instrument(s)? If so, which one(s), which you do play most, and are you good at it?

Are you going to watch E3 Live? Which press conference are you looking forward to the most?

What would you do if E3 2010 was the worst E3 ever?

Nintendo, Microsoft, Sony, All to the left, or none to the left?


----------



## lolzed (Jun 14, 2010)

im awake!

Do you still think we can beat ifish's KYT?
How much longer do you think till this thread gets locked?


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 14, 2010)

We need people to spam this to beat ifish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Since you are joining the military what would be one thing you would enjoy?
Do you want to shoot a gun?
Will you shoot my Box?
Will you shoot lolzed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






How about ifish or liefish or deadfish or diefish or truefish etc?
Possibly a grenade to wipe them all out?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 14, 2010)

Makar8000 said:
			
		

> Do you play any music games? If so, which ones and are you any good? *Hmm, the only music game that i did played was utacchi on the DS and i guess i am surprisingly decent, i guess that's what happened when u keep on practicing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 14, 2010)

when will this thread gonna get the LOCK treatment?
how do you feel like after waiting for people for 10 minutes and they didn't turn out?
i just waited for some people for 30 minutes and i just left... what is your comment?
what is the reason this thread might not be as huge as ifish?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 14, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> when will this thread gonna get the LOCK treatment? *Maybe in a day or 2, today isn't as active as yesterday. ifish thread survived that long, it was cos there's always was questions to be answered and he quit, and that's why it's only 16 pages instead of maybe 20~25 pages.*
> how do you feel like after waiting for people for 10 minutes and they didn't turn out? *Nothing really, usually i am early by 1/2 hour and they will be late by 1/2 to 1 hour time.*
> i just waited for some people for 30 minutes and i just left... what is your comment? *No comment there, since it's different for some people, to me i don't mind waiting for more than 1/2 hour*
> what is the reason this thread might not be as huge as ifish? *Cos my name isn't ifish and also, i am active mostly in the offtopic section, i might pop in at other section on rare occasions, but most of the time, i am here
> ...


----------



## emigre (Jun 14, 2010)

Why does it always rain on me?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 14, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Why does it always rain on me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 14, 2010)

talking about rain, can you predict when it is about to rain?
which is the suckiest MRT route?
do MRT fail often?
1+1 = ?
will you get 3DS?


----------



## lolzed (Jun 14, 2010)

Does the G&W Collection 2(U) rom really exist?
Feelings for iPad?
Feelings for(i accidentally typed "fox") Box?
What PSP game you playing now?
What DS game you playing now?
When do you leave( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 14, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Does the G&W Collection 2(U) rom really exist?
> Feelings for iPad?
> Feelings for(i accidentally typed "fox") Box?
> What PSP game you playing now?
> ...



how about have you ever try the G&W Collection for J/C ?
anyway....
do you know whats G&W?
i see similarities between G&W and NDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think the idea of NDS is from G&W! do you agree with me?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 14, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> talking about rain, can you predict when it is about to rain? *Not really, i can only look at the signs like dark cloud approaching, ants hurrying and that's it.*
> which is the suckiest MRT route? *Not a frequent traveler of the MRT, i take bus instead whenever i have the option, since it's usually a tad cheaper unless the journey is too far. but i guess, from jurong to pasir ris haha, that journey will take around 1 hour ++ enough time to fall asleep on the train. *
> do MRT fail often? * So far, based on my own experience, nope, never fail for me, maybe i am just lucky
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 14, 2010)

hooo hooo
-what do you think of the temp new layout for E3 ?
-lots of rumour about the specs of 3DS? what would it end up to be PS3 or Wii?
-you saw the rumour new wii ? call wii hifi ?
-you saw the new 360 slim or whatever that supports natal/kinetic?
-heard about ps3?

which of these will be real? if so why...?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 14, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> hooo hooo
> -what do you think of the temp new layout for E3 ? *For some reason, i keep thinking of youtube, maybe it's the tabs.. *
> -lots of rumour about the specs of 3DS? what would it end up to be PS3 or Wii?  *Probably close to a Wii if the rumours are true, i just can't find myself believing that it will be any where closed to a PS3.*
> -you saw the rumour new wii ? call wii hifi ?  *Not yet, so is it sort of like a HD version of Wii, like the DSi to a regular DS?*
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 14, 2010)

-new layout ugly or beautiful? 
-ops!! its heard about ps4?

by the way, any idea on this http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/off-topic/...yo-celebration/


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 14, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> -new layout ugly or beautiful?  *Can i choose to just say it looks flashy? If not, then i have to go with ugly, the top part is nice though, easy access to the popular news, but the bottom, so messy, it's like everything just dump in there...*
> -ops!! its heard about ps4? *I get that if it has ps3 compatibility instead, that way i save on 2 consoles haha, but other than that, nope, never heard of that. *
> 
> by the way, any idea on this http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/off-topic/...yo-celebration/?
> ...


----------



## lolzed (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it the end for this KYT?
I will miss you mrfatso


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 14, 2010)

Why do you have to go to NS?
Cat or dog?
hamster or guinea pig?
ms, sony or ninty?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2010)

Is your name actually Mr F. Atso?
I can't think of any questions at the moment. Forgive me?
Are you gonna bang doe?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 14, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Is it the end for this KYT? *As long as there are questions to be answer, it isn't the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 14, 2010)

I AM BACK!!!!!!!

guess how many games will we have on our next temp update?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 14, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> I AM BACK!!!!!!!
> 
> guess how many games will we have on our next temp update? *Hmm, 2900 games? Or did i miss?  *


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Where did everyone hear about you having to go?

Was it news on the cheats forum again?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 14, 2010)

unfortunately... a MEAGER 100 games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-what do you think of natal/kinect?
-do you think m$ really suck at naming gadgets?
-name me 5 types of game you wish to see from natal
-i think a real time star war with light saber actions would be cool? what is in your mind?
-do you think kinect will COST A BOMB?
-you like the new xbox or the old xbox
-among the exclusive titles... what are the titles that you like (360) ?
-will you stay up for nintendo?

ProtoKun7,
Nope.. it was widely discussed on his SG thread
he have to serve his country


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry guys but this session's over.  Thanks for taking part mrfatso, we hope you enjoyed yourself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t233277-know-your-temps-soulsnatcher


----------

